# The 10,000 Cube Marathon



## PJKCuber (Dec 15, 2015)

You can solve any big cube 10,000 times. Post your results here. I'm going to do 4x4, to try and get faster at it. Post individual averages here.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2015)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30268-The-Uber-Monthly-3x3-10-000-Cube-Marathon!!!


----------

